# Unique layout ideas



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey guys!! Winter break has officially started!! You know what that means, time to get some trains running downstairs hopefully by the time I have to go back. 

Anyway, I am wondering what key features a layout could have to be unique and different from other small layouts. Someone mentioned if you google image "small ho layout track plans", they all look the same. 

Im redoing my layout again, only because I had to fix the bench work so everything is clean off it. If you have ideas, I would love to hear them!! Thanks guys


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

What size and shape is your bench work and will you stick with
that; change, or add to it? What is space available for benchwork?

With that info the guys can come up with some useful ideas.

Don


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

As of right now I have two 4x8 tables set up in an L shape. I have some ideas, but I'm looking for some more

I can add to my bench work, that's not a problem


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

How's this for a unique idea? Quit farkeling around with the track plan and actually build something! 

Seriously, though, I'm kind of stuck on this one. All L-shaped layouts containing a continuous run have a high degree of superficial similarity, if you consider the track only. What makes your layout your own is how you customize it with scenery, structures, etc. Fundamental concepts of sound layout design dictate that your layout will generally conform to one shape or another -- if you try to get cute and deviate too much from good layout design principles, you're going to end up with a really cool looking layout that is can't be used to actually run anything.


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

You always make the best of points!! I'll just toss some track down, maybe tweek it a little and call it good. I want to move on from this track stuff already!!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If you could widen with a couple of feet to one end of each 4 X 8 table you
could provide a more desirable 24 or 26" radius which lets you use
larger steamers, 6 wheel truck diesels and long passenger cars.

Will you be using DCC or DC power? Your choice could also
enter into layout design. For example, if DCC, you could have a single
track main with passing sidings and run trains in opposite directions
on the same track. You can't do that with DC.

Don


----------



## Aminnich (Nov 17, 2014)

I'll be running DCC


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Running DCC gives you a lot of choices for layout design you don't have
with DC. For example, you could have a basic dog bone connected by
a single track. Of course you would want spurs and yards branching off
of that. You would use a 'reverse loop controller' to automaticly match
phasing (poilarity). You could have a Wye to reverse locos. 


Were you thinking of setting the 2 4 X 8s as a straight line or
as an L? Either way, I would again suggest widening the two
ends for wider radius corves.

Don


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Unique ideas...meaning something I've never seen on a layout?Not meaning none exist but how about these?
1-A wye shaped trestle (Keddie wye) or...
2-A double deck (over/under) bridge or
3-A challenging design...a "Gantlet (or Gauntlet)" track setup.


----------

